# WAITING LIST TIMES



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I've just completed my first icsi cycle, unfortunately i got a BFN!!  
My partner and i have been on the waiting list since 2010 and have now been told that we have to wait up to 9 months for our second cycle!
Has anyone had a second cycle? how long did you wait? 

Caca 2012 x


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

OOOPS! sorry guys i forgot to say my treatment is in cradiff.


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

First off I am sorry that your first ICSI didn't work xx  

I was referred to Cardiff in Dec 2010 and have now been transferred to Bristol.  I hope it isn't a 9 month wait for you but going from the conversations I had before transferring it probably will be that long.  Keep phoning and talking to them though.  Good luck.


----------

